# Scratchy Kitten



## PompeyGirl (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi all, just after some advice really. My Bengal/Siamese cross, 11 week old, kitten is very scratchy... She loves nothing better than ripping into my arms with all four paws, claws fully extended. I've tried squirting her with the water spray (she likes it), I've tried banging loudly on something nearby (with no effect) and I've tried untangling her and putting her down (she just starts again, for hours!). 

I've trimmed her claws, but she sharpens them up ready for another go. I've ordered some soft claws for her, just to keep the injuries down. Is there anything else I can try?

Thanks ever so much,
Scratched Slave!!


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,

Keeping the claws trimmed is obviously the first step. It sounds like she is into the rough play which needs to be stopped now obviously. You could try giving her some bach rescue remedy to calm her a little I would also make sure that when she has done it she is put on her own for a little while, she will then associate the scratching as being something that means she is put away from you. It sounds like there are some socialising issues going on here. 

When you first went to visit her did she appear friendly and calm, I think Bengals even crosses have to be really socialised really well to stop any aggressive behaviour. I really hope it improves for you. Make sure you are upto date with your tetanus and also that any scratches or nips are treated carefully.


Izzie


----------



## PompeyGirl (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks very much Izzie, appreciate the words of wisdom. When I visited her she was either asleep or playing with her litter mates. Her father (pure Bengal) was very laid back as was her elder brother from the same mating pair a year previously. Hopefully she is just an exuberant kitten and will grow out of it. Have you had any experience with soft claws? They were recommended to me by my vet (a cat specialist).


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

PompeyGirl said:


> Thanks very much Izzie, appreciate the words of wisdom. When I visited her she was either asleep or playing with her litter mates. Her father (pure Bengal) was very laid back as was her elder brother from the same mating pair a year previously. Hopefully she is just an exuberant kitten and will grow out of it. Have you had any experience with soft claws? They were recommended to me by my vet (a cat specialist).


Hiya,

Hopefully she will calm down, I haven't ever used soft claws but I definitely think you need something so you aren't mauled to death lol. If her Dad was laid back hopefully she will chill out and is just testing you.

Have you got any pics of her, Bengals are such pretty cats,has she got the markings?

Izzie


----------



## PompeyGirl (Jan 15, 2009)

That's what I'm hoping... I know Bengals can be highly strung, I've heard them likened to the Dalmations of the cat world! 

I've attached one, it isn't great quality. She's only about 6 weeks old. I've got tonnes more on my mobile, once I've figured out how to upload them to my computer I'll post some on here. She is a blue/grey colour with grey eyes. She is developing tiger strips on her belly, legs and sides. She is going to be a stunner! I couldn't resist her when I saw her.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

PompeyGirl said:


> That's what I'm hoping... I know Bengals can be highly strung, I've heard them likened to the Dalmations of the cat world!
> 
> I've attached one, it isn't great quality. She's only about 6 weeks old. I've got tonnes more on my mobile, once I've figured out how to upload them to my computer I'll post some on here. She is a blue/grey colour with grey eyes. She is developing tiger strips on her belly, legs and sides. She is going to be a stunner! I couldn't resist her when I saw her.


She is too cute and looks like an angel ha ha! gorgeous colour, I love blue cats I think they are stunning!

I have seen Bengals behave quite badly at shows but she is a cross so hopefully that will mean she is sweeter tempered, I think as long as they are socialised they are fine, just play gently with her, avoid any rough play at all lol.

Izzie


----------



## PompeyGirl (Jan 15, 2009)

Izzie999 said:


> ... just play gently with her, avoid any rough play at all lol.
> 
> Izzie


That's what I'm aiming for, litter training was easy peasy as was discouraging her from stealing my food. This one is a bit more challenging, she is very Mummyfied, I thin k she is just super pleased to see me when I get home from work as she doesn't do it so much with other people.

The pictures attached to this reply are of her brothers from the same litter...


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

PompeyGirl said:


> That's what I'm aiming for, litter training was easy peasy as was discouraging her from stealing my food. This one is a bit more challenging, she is very Mummyfied, I thin k she is just super pleased to see me when I get home from work as she doesn't do it so much with other people.
> 
> The pictures attached to this reply are of her brothers from the same litter...


Hi,

Ahh they are too cute aren't they?

Im sure that she will settle she probably just gets so excited to see you, I have a boy that wrestles with you lol.

Izzie


----------



## PompeyGirl (Jan 15, 2009)

I see you're in Switzerland, my Dad lives in St Louis just across the French border from Basle. Really beautiful place...


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,

Yes we are about an hour away from Zurich, but I visit Basle regularly, absolutely gorgeous place.

Izzie


----------



## PompeyGirl (Jan 15, 2009)

Small world!! Thanks again for the help, will let you know what works!!


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Thats a very demanding and potentially very naughty cross you have there!
sge`s very cute


----------



## PompeyGirl (Jan 15, 2009)

shortbackandsides said:


> Thats a very demanding and potentially very naughty cross you have there!
> sge`s very cute


Isn't she (on both counts)?!? The vet suggested I get another kitten to keep her company, problem is I live in a one bed flat. I don't think two cats, two hamsters and one me would fit!

Also, I always thought cats were pretty solitary. I grew up with two cats who were litter mates, one minute they were best friends the next they couldn't stand the sight of each other and had to be separated!


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

A friend sounds a great idea


----------

